# Ciclo de barrido de un PLC



## Marlon26 (Ago 1, 2010)

Me podrian explicar en que consiste un ciclo de barrido en un PLC y cuales son los modos de operacion del mismo que no los tengo muy claro????


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 2, 2010)

Hola que tal Marlon26 :

Ciclo de barrido es una lectura que realiza la CPU de un PLC de todas las entradas y salidas.
Esta lectura toma su tiempo y es importante saber la duración máxima, sobre todo cuando se trabaja a alta frecuencia: por ejemplo entrada de encoders y salida de pulsos. Si el barrido tarda demasiado, se afecta la operación de la rutina del PLC.

En inglés se le llama "scan time" y ocurre periódicamente, ya que los PLC actuales son todos digitales. Significa que el barrido utiliza cierta catidad de ciclos de reloj para conocer los estados de las variables.

Respecto a los modos de operación, no se exactamente de que se trata.
Al parecer en este documento aparece algo:

http://www.eod.gvsu.edu/~jackh/books/plcs/chapters/plc_oper.pdf

Sólo hay que buscar por ahí.


----------



## Marlon26 (Ago 2, 2010)

OK Pura vida !!! Te agradezco tu ayuda y tiempo!!!!


----------

